# Camping in Ocean City, NJ



## CampingMom3

Hi Everyone,
I am looking to take the kids camping near OC, NJ for a week this summer and am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for an affordable campground we can stay in that may have a pool? I have been searching and only found one that was affordable, but it didn't have a pool. Given that I have never camped anywhere but a KOA, I don't want to get there and have the week be a bust!

Thanks in advance!!

Becky


----------



## artmart

I have a few camping books and some software and will check it out. Please provide the details of where you want to be and I'll look some up. Ocean City,NJ? What other amenities are you looking for besides a pool?

What type of camping are you doing (tent, rv, something else)? How many people and what are their ages (I don't want to recommend a place that only have old folks)? I have an idea since you've done KOAs, but anything might help.


----------



## CampingMom3

Thank you so much, that is so kind! 

I will be camping with 6 kids (4 teenagers and 2 pre-teens) and myself. I would like to be within 10 mins or so of Ocean City, New Jersey. I would like to have a pool and bath houses available, but can do without the pool if need be. It would be nice if there were a playground as well. We are camping in a pop up and would need at a minimum electric hook up. I can do without the water if I have to. 

With much appreciation,
Becky


----------



## artmart

*My, you are brave!*

Here is Trailer Life directory list of locations. All of these locations have a pool and are kid friendly. While not 10 minutes away they are all within 10 miles from Ocean City. Note that just a few more miles away are several more locations and won't post these unless you want to expand your options.

Amenities are Water, Electric and Showers, Rec Rooms, planned activites and playgrounds, but I highly recommend you call ahead to check on conditions. I also included last years rates, and Trailer Life's ratings for Campground rating (CG), Restroom (RR) and Visual appeal (VA). Lastly I included mileage (MI) to increase the opportunities.

These are listed by order of distance to Ocean View's city center. Note, the price will not include extra persons. Even though you don't use them you might still get charged for full hookups. There was another campground nearby (Frontier Campground) but it did not have a pool.

Whippoorwill campground: 810 S Shore Rd, Marmora, NJ, (609) 390-3458; $54; CG=8.5, RR=8.5, VA=8.5, MI=3.5

Ocean View RV Resort: 2555 Rte 9, Ocean View, NJ, (609) 624-1675; $61 to $77; CG=9.0, RR=9.0, VA=8.5, MI=8.5

Sea Grove camping resort: 2665 Rte 9, Ocean View, NJ, (609) 624-3529; $46 to $52; CG=6.0, RR=5.5, VA=5.5, MI=9.2

Tamerlane campground: 2241 Rte 9, Ocean View, NJ, (609) 624-0767; $45; CG=8.5, RR=7.0, VA=6.5, MI=9.9

Here's a map of the area showing these locations in reference to Ocean City's city center located at the upper right in the map:


----------



## thekamperman

Go to this multilinks table I have. 

In the row for the state (in your case NJ) check the campgrounds reviews sites (the link will take you to the pages for the selected state.)

Also, you can check for available camping in National Parks and State Parks, National Forests and two private networks following the same row. 

If you click over the name of the state you'll get a map of your destination. 

This is a webpage I created and use for planning gathering info quickly from multiple sources. 

Hope this help.


----------



## dogbone

Here are a few from Park Reviews along with their ratings from people that have stayed there. 

New Jersey, Marmora: Whippoorwill Campground
*Distance:* 3.47 Miles SW
*Recent Ratings* [newer_3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 9, 10, 9, 8, 7_older]

New Jersey, Northfield: Birch Grove Park
*Distance:* 7.16 Miles NE
*Recent Ratings* [newer_7_older]

New Jersey, Ocean View: Ocean View Resort Campground
*Distance:* 8.43 Miles SW
*Recent Ratings* [newer_4, 10, 8, 8, 10, 7, 7, 9, 4, 5_older]

New Jersey, Ocean View: Pine Haven Campground Resort
*Distance:* 8.43 Miles SW
*Recent Ratings* [newer_3, 8, 3, 9, 9, 9_older]

We have stayed at Blueberry Hill in Port Republic and Chestnut Lake. They might be farther away from where you want to be. Blueberry Hill is a very nice Campground. Chestnut lake is an naco campground with a good location for sightseeing. Both are within 25 minutes or so from AC, Cape May and OC.
There are a lot of things to do in the area. Light Houses, marine park, Smithville, an old time town and of course the beaches. Wildwood Crest is probably the one of the best beaches in Jersey, along with OC.


----------



## CampingMom3

Thank you all for your help. I think we are going to go with the Tamerlane Campground. I will let you know how it goes. Cross your fingers!

Becky


----------

